# Verticalização



## Ricardo Tavares

Com poderia dizer "verticalização" em espanhol ?

Eis o contexto:
"...Também utilizamos modelos de regressãoTobit para estudar alguns dos determinantes da eficiência como market-share, tamanho, rentabilidade e o grau de *verticalização* da operação."

Minha tentativa:
"...También utilizamos modelos de regresión Tobit para estudiar algunos de los determinantes de la eficiencia como cuota de mercado, porte, rentabilidad y el grado de *verticalización* (?) de la operación."

Grato.


----------



## zelis

Parece-me bem. Talvez pudesses dizer «tamaño», «grandeza».
Zelis


----------



## coquis14

Oi Ricardo , tudo beleza?
"Verticalización" é um termo muito usado mas o DRAE não o reconhece , eu proponho a você que dê-nos uma , pequena , explicação do que é "verticalização da operação" e depois a gente faz uma pesquisa.

Saudações


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Ok. Segundo a Wikipedia (pt):
A Verticalização é um termo utilizado para se referir a uma forma de apresentação das carreiras profissionais dos indivíduos. A verticalização seria uma especialização focada em uma determinada área do conhecimento,

*Em Empresas*: Verticalização seria a tendência à especialização das atividades de uma certa empresa em torno de sua tarefa principal(sua razão de existir), terceirizando-se o esforço empregado em atividades complementares.

Obtido em "http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Verticaliza%C3%A7%C3%A3o_(hierarquia)"


----------



## andre luis

Também encontrei esta definição Aqui:
Quando uma empresa passa também a produzir componentes que antes comprava no mercado. Quanto maior o *grau de verticalização* da economia, menor a necessidade de moeda, já que as transações são fechadas apenas contabilmente.


----------



## coquis14

Eu diría que "rama"(#2 ,#4) é a palavra que está precisando.

Até mais


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

coquis14 said:


> Eu diría que "rama"(#2 ,#4) é a palavra que está precisando.
> 
> Até mais



Está parecido, mas não me parece que seja a palavra que mais se encaixe, pois a frase menciona "grau de verticalização"...

Estou inclinado acolocar "grado de especialización".

Que acham ?


----------



## coquis14

Veja que são sinónimos ainda que gostei mais de _especialización_.


----------



## Carfer

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Está parecido, mas não me parece que seja a palavra que mais se encaixe, pois a frase menciona "grau de verticalização"...
> 
> Estou inclinado acolocar "grado de especialización".
> 
> Que acham ?


 

Salvo melhor opinião, não iria por aí, Ricardo, porque me parece que deturpa, se é que não inverte mesmo, o sentido. Um dos sentidos de verticalização é o duma integração da produção, ou seja a empresa procura produzir tudo o que necessita sem ter que recorrer a terceiros. Ora, isso é, ou pode ser, o contrário da especialização. A empresa não se centra no seu '_core business_' e tem de dominar um número muito maior de processos e técnicas produtivas.
Não tenho nenhuma sugestão concreta a dar quanto à tradução em espanhol. O DRAE efectivamente não reconhece '_verticalización_', mas mesmo não sendo aceite, parece-me que deve ser entendida, não só porque juraria que já a vi várias vezes escrita em documentos espanhóis que não me pareciam traduções albardadas, como também o próprio DRAE reconhece já, num item recentemente acrescentado, outro dos sentidos de '_verticalizar:_ '_organizar algo de manera jerárquica_' e também o de _'vertical'_ no sentido de '_organización o estructura que está fuertemente subordinada al estrato superior máximo_', que também são conceitos relativamente recentes. Não quero ser peremptório, mas creio que se trata de neologismo ainda não totalmente acolhido mas que está a fazer o seu caminho e que não tardará a sê-lo.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Carfer said:


> Salvo melhor opinião, não iria por aí, Ricardo, porque me parece que deturpa, se é que não inverte mesmo, o sentido. Um dos sentidos de verticalização é o duma integração da produção, ou seja a empresa procura produzir tudo o que necessita sem ter que recorrer a terceiros. Ora, isso é, ou pode ser, o contrário da especialização. A empresa não se centra no seu '_core business_' e tem de dominar um número muito maior de processos e técnicas produtivas.
> Não tenho nenhuma sugestão concreta a dar quanto à tradução em espanhol. O DRAE efectivamente não reconhece '_verticalización_', mas mesmo não sendo aceite, parece-me que deve ser entendida, não só porque juraria que já a vi várias vezes escrita em documentos espanhóis que não me pareciam traduções albardadas, como também o próprio DRAE reconhece já, num item recentemente acrescentado, outro dos sentidos de '_verticalizar:_ '_organizar algo de manera jerárquica_' e também o de _'vertical'_ no sentido de '_organización o estructura que está fuertemente subordinada al estrato superior máximo_', que também são conceitos relativamente recentes. Não quero ser peremptório, mas creio que se trata de neologismo ainda não totalmente acolhido mas que está a fazer o seu caminho e que não tardará a sê-lo.


Será então que a palavra que buscamos seria "terceirização" (Outsourcing) ?


----------



## andre luis

"Actividades mineiras de metais não ferrosos, de extracção de pirites e respectiva *verticalização* mediante ácido sulfúrico..."
Este trecho em espanhol foi traduzido assim no Eur-Lex:
"minería de metales no ferrosos, de extracción de pirita y su transformación en ácido sulfúrico..."
Não sei se vai ajudar...


----------



## Carfer

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Será então que a palavra que buscamos seria "terceirização" (Outsourcing) ?


 
A terceirização, tanto quanto sei, é uma característica da '_horizontalização'_, para nos mantermos dentro deste tipo de vocabulário, portanto é o oposto da verticalização nesse sentido de que eu falava.
Andei, no entanto, a fazer algumas leituras na net e fiquei com a sensação de que o conceito de verticalização tem vindo a evoluir. Há documentos em que se designa por verticalização a concentração da empresa na produção destinada a uma única indústria, em vez de produtos mais genéricos usáveis em diferentes ramos, que é um conceito diferente daquele de eu falava. Nesta acepção, o termo especialização que você referia faz sentido, visto que implica a passagem da diversidade à unicidade.
Acho que deveriamos esperar que os nossos amigos hispânicos dêem mais sugestões sobre os termos utilizados em espanhol e que realidades é que eles efectivamente descrevem. Continuo, no entanto, a pensar que provindo esta terminologia do inglês e sendo de natureza técnica, é muito natural que usem palavras como '_verticalización'_ mesmo que a RAE não a admita, até porque, como disse, estou convencido de que já a vi escrita.


----------



## Mangato

Não, outsorcing é o contrario. Eu optaria por usar mesmo verticalización productiva. Achei algúns artigos que fão referência.

A _verticalización_ é um proceso produtivo que inclue a fabricaçaão integral na propria factoria.

Se faz uma pesquisa no google _verticalización productiva, _em espnhol vai achar algumas firmas que adotarom o rejeitarom este processo

Cumprimentos

aqui


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Beleza !

Muitíssimo obrigado a todos pelas contribuições e tempo despendido. Vou optar então por colocar "verticalización", já que há referências no Google, inclusive da Espanha.


----------

